# Where did you meet



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Your other half & was it love at first sight ? 

I met my dh in Guernsey (Channel Islands) I was working as a Reception Manager in a hotel and he was over working in Guernsey and staying at our hotel  It wasnt love at first sight but we are together nearly 7 yrs and i love him to bits 

We were going out 3 1/2 mths got engaged then got married 2 yrs later.

Come on now dont be shy dish the dirt  

Martine xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

we met in a nightclub 6 yrs ago , i was 20 he was 24 and we said i love u within 2 mths and got engaged a year and a bit later and we have been married 2 years

dancing queen xxx


----------



## Sidsgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

I met my Dh at school  . We started going out at 16  . 
He asked me out 3 times but i refused 1st 2 times. 
We were married 5 years later and 26 years later he is still my best friend and soul mate. Cannot imagine life without him, he is my rock and the best daddy in the world.

Love Carmela x


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Ah sweet!
I met DP in a nightclub in brighton. i was still getting over my ex but after meeting him i knew he was very special and 'the one' material! after we came out of the nightclub,being a bit worse for wear, I dragged him into a nearby hotel..he thought we were going to the bar but we ended up in the hotels linen cupboard!   we made a little den out of towels and lay there chatting for about 3 hours! no proper hanky panky honest! we pinched 3 towels and gave one to the taxi driver who took us home as a tip! 
W have now been together 3.5 years and I love him to pieces!  
pobby xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I met my DH in a pub opposite my old work.

It wasn't love at 1st sight at all! For the 1st few weeks I wasn't sure if I liked him & our flirting was built up of stupid arguments which was annoying!

He grew on me in the end though (like fungus! ) We got engaged 10 months after meeting.
Married 3 years to the day we 1st met, and will be celebrating our 5th wedding anniversary next month.  

Siobhan x


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

I met my DP when I was 19 ... he was my next door neighbour   .... It started off with me thinking 'mmmm who's the dishy guy moving in next door?' so following that we got friendly and flirted for like FOREVER !! Anyway after a few months I was going to be moving so DP took that opportunity to 'make the move' so to speak and that was it we were BF & GF ... We got engaged a yr later ............... now its almost 10 yrs on and we're STILL engaged         .... Hoping though to get married next year ....if not might have to    DP   

He is my soulmate and I believe we are destined to be together ... I love him so much, he has the key to my heart ... without him I think my heart would stop beating.

He is the best daddy in the whole world and is officially wrapped aroung Maddie's finger ... I couldn't ask for anything more ... he is perfect.

xx Laura


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

I met my DH when i was '15'  
My best friend from school had met this guy and had been going out for a month or so, we used to bunk school to go and see him  , anyway oneday he told me that his best friend wanted to meet me, so we all met up and got on well (he was 19) started going out together, got engaged when i was 17, moved in together when i was 20, married when i was 24, next month we have been together for 15 years, and in sept we have been married for 7.

Alot of people ask me if i regret staying with my first love, and my answer to that is NO!, i love the fact we have grown up together, we are so close and still very much in love.

You can go and get the bucket now!    

Love Danni x x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I met my DP in a nightclub. I used to see him in there everyweek and think Oooo hes quite dishy but i never thought i stood a chance   Anyway cutting a long story short I went to a friends house one night to see an ex who broke my heart and he was there. He was 26 and i was 18. We moved intogether when i was 19 and have been together for 5 yrs.

I love him too bits


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I met DH on an RAF Detachment in Italy in June 99, we were married 10 months later in April 00   .  He really is my soul mate and it took me 29 years to find him and i won't be letting him go  

Shelley x


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

I met my DF when we were 14 & 15 years old, he lived in the next street to me.
Started going out a few weeks later (I'd moved streets by then) & we're still together now after nearly 24 years..
Got engaged on our 16th "anniversary" & still not married   (I haven't known him long enough, thats my excuse & I'm sticking to it!!)


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I walked into the first year physics labs at uni and there were 2 postgrads who were supporting the prof (helping with experiments, marking work, etc). We got chatting a few weeks later down the student uni a couple of weeks later (me quite fueled up on snakebit and black - yuck!) and one thing led to another 

Needless to say that our first year together was kept quite quiet as 'offically' he could have been marking work for my degree, however I steadfastly refused to let him and the other postgrad knew we were together so did all my marking for me. 

Have to say the end of year postgrad and postdoc party was a bit of a shock for some of the profs when I walked in with DH - there were a few questions asked but no bad feelings. So much so that my prof and DH's postgrad supervisor came to our wedding 

We got together in Decemeber 95, got engaged in June 96, moved intogether 'offically' in May 97 (although we hadn't really spent a night apart since we got engaged) and got married in Sept 1998 when I was 21 - talk about a child bride!

And no, I never did get a good mark for the lab work


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

REC said:


> Got engaged on our 16th "anniversary" & still not married  (I haven't known him long enough, thats my excuse & I'm sticking to it!!)


Why do I have strains of 'If you don't know me by now... you will never ever really know me' ringing through my ears REC?


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

I was a single mum, and my ds was going on 4 yrs old, and I'd recently moved into my new house.
I was looking for a washing machine  in my local paper and saw an article about our local regiment going on tour to the Balkans, and asking for penpals. Wrote off to a co-ordinator, who put forward everyone's names. Had a lovely letter from this (fit, gorgeous) squaddie, going through a divorce, and once I saw his pic   decided to write to him.
We wrote for 6 months, spoke on the phone when we could, fell in love, and got married 5 yrs later (his ex  made us wait 5 yrs for his dovorce)
So...wanted a washing machine but got a _*sex * _ machine instead 
We've been together 11 yrs now and are still as happy and madly in love as when we first met, he's my best-friend, my best critic (tells me in no uncertain terms when my bum _*DOES*_ look big in something) and is my soul mate  (when he's not being a grumpy old git that is) 

Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Ahhhhhhh.................

I met Rich (as a lot of you know) in the theatre at work one Thursday morning. I thought he was an arrogant twit to be honest, looked me up and down and waltzed off.  

But then everything changed........................................................  

L xxxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

I was working behind bar in the pub we live in. He called in most nights after work for a few pints, didnt really take any notice of him until his ex stormed in and shouted loads of abuse at him  ....

Then the ex turned and asked me how long id be seeing him as they'd only been split up x amount of months.... wouldnt have minded but only thing i ever said to him was ' a pint of fosters'   

started talking from there and been married just over a year!  Hardly a romantic meeting eh


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

What a fab thread!

My DF was my best friend's boss.  She knew that I wasn't happy in my marriage and kept telling me she had the 'perfect' man for me .  She even said if she wasn't married with 3 kids she'd go for him herself    This went on for over two years, in which time I did split up with my husband, and was very anti men!

We eventually met at one of their staff dos, and we just clicked.................... but he was seeing someone else.  The next day I gave my friend a right ear bashing for not introducing us before and apparently he did the same on the Monday. He left the company and 6 months later had to speak to my friend about a client and she found out he was single and told him I was and gave him my number! We arranged to go out I insisted on picking him up, but we never left the house! Talked til 4 am (nothing else honest) and the rest is history.  We've been together 4 1/2 years He proposed in November 2004 very romantically in the lake district and we get married in October just after our 5 year anniversary.

I love him to bits he is my best mate and my sole mate.  And I have a lot to thank my very persistant best mate for!!!!


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

I met my dp on his 18th and weve split up and got bk together so many times lol!!!! im now 20 and were bk together again!


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Morning everyone!

G8 thread









Me and my better half met on 9th January 1998







. I was at my Brother's surprise 30th birthday party out our local gym with my best friend. P*te was upstairs as they held a niteclub there on Friday n Saturday nites. Anyway, me and my friend were feeling a tad 'bored' with all the couples etc at the party so we decided to venture upstairs to see who was about!

Standing at the bar was a guy who i'd known for years and with him was this chap who was very, very cheeky to say the least! First thing he said to me was "those lips just need to be kissed by me"!!!!!! Talk about cheesy!   ~ anyway, after chatting to him for a few hours i decided to let him! 

The rest is history, been together 9 years now and couldn't love each other more .

Looking forward to reading some more.............

Sarah xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Great thread Martine  

When I was 14 my parents split up and mum and I moved to shropshire, we lived with my granparents for 6 weeks before buying a house, the neighbouring house was full of people they had 4 kids ( I was an only child so was in awe of this)
Anyways to cut a long story short I got on with all the neighbours kids cept the eldest who I never really saw, then one day after my dad had visited I was real upset and the eldest son came round (I forget why!) and we began talking, and we never stopped! we met regulaly after that and talked and talked listened to music, he even sneaked from his bedroom to mine across the bay window ledge!
I'm not really sure when we became official, but We got engaged when I was 16 & married when I was 19!
he told me a woman had predicted us being together! I ask him if she saw us have kids but he stubbenly refuses to say even now!!!!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aww like these stories.

Ok..........am i the only one so far to meet my DH on the internet?!!

It was september 2001 and i joined a chat room and got talking to DH for ages (had a boyfriend at the time)

We chatted for a few weeks then swapped mobile numbers and chatted and texted - then one nite i text him and said i love u and he said i love u too! Thing was he knew what i looked like but i didnt have a clue what he looked liked! Then in november 2001 he came to visit me as we lived 400 miles apart and it was like we had been friends for years!

In april 2002 he came down south to live with me and we got engaged then got married in september 2004 where i was 45 mins late to the church - oooooppppsss!

Kate xx


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

I too met by dh in a pub when I was working there. I was 19 and him and his friend would come in and ask me what flavour crisps we had but then never bought any it took me a while to realise that they only did it cos every time I bent down to look they could see straight down my top!!!!
We were together for a while then split up and dh got together with his ex although we still shared illicit snogs behind the pub now and then, naughty I know!!!
We always stayed friends and whenever he saw me used to ask me to have an affair with him. I always refused and told him to come back and see me when he was single!  One night I had a knock at the door and there he was and the rest as they say is history........

Hes my best friend and although I had to wait for him so glad I did cos I couldnt imagine him not being in my life now just love him to bits!!!!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I met my DH when i was 17. WE were working in a large supermarket that had just opened. He insulted me the first time i spoke to him but then a group of us started going to the pub every friday night after work. The group dwindled down to 4, Me, paul, my best mate at the time and my cousin who was mates with Paul. One night my cousin and paul dropped me home in a cab and Paul jumped out and asked me if i wanted to go out with him, by this time i really liked him but didnt think i stood a chance. I said yes and we started going out together on the 1st Feb 1980 we got engaged 3 months later and then married on 20th September 1980. Everyone kept asking when the baby was due Yeah if only. We will have been married 27 years in September apart from a 9 month break about 10 years ago.

Great thread Martine 

Kimx x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Loving this thread!

Met my DH a week before my 17th birthday. We were both working at Tesco's and I fancied the pants off him on sight and made it my mission to get a date with him for my birthday -  I had to work a 12 hour shift to convince him to give me a lift home, but it worked    We split up for a year in our early 20's and both went our seperate ways, but almost a year to the day later he invited me out for a drink and we've been together again ever since.  We've been been married for 5 years this year.  He's my best mate and I really couldn't imagine life now without him in it.......despite my mum always maintaining that most people return from the supermarket with a "buy one get one free" offer, I ended up with a husband


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Mine is probably the worst!  I am married to my ex-husband's cousin!!!  

Sue


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Kamac your not alone. I met Dh on a internet dating site.

Chris


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

This is great...

I met my dh in a nightclub but he also worked with best mate behind the bar in the student union....we had a bit of a snog in the club and then went our separate ways...found each other again in the Fried Chicken place on the way home (he was sat on the floor worse for wear) he walked me to the top of my road had another snog and then he said "whats your name again?"  At this point I stormed off....my friend then played a big part in us getting together, telling me he really likes you and telling him she really likes you....7 months later we were engaged, living together and then married 18 months after that...

he really is the love of my life

Sarah
xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I met dh at work. I swore blind I'd never go out with anyone from work but he grew on me. The first shift we did together we went for lunch and the waiter thought we were married. I asked him out 6 months later but then after a few weeks backed out. Just over a year later I got up the nerve (with a little help from my Bud(weiser)) and I asked him again and after a few weeks he gave in. We got married a few years later and coming up for 7 years   now.

Cathie x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

brownowl23 said:


> Kamac your not alone. I met Dh on a internet dating site.
> 
> Chris


Thats ok then!!



cleg said:


> Kate + Brownowl hope you didnt get upto none of that naughty cyber ***  its so easy to speak to someone over the net cos in real life of course i dead quiet
> 
> xxx cleg xxx


LOL yeah right - u quiet cleg?!!

Me and mac behaved!!


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

> Me and mac behaved!!


WE did too!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

No fun cleg!!


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Sh and cyber s** just dont go in the same sentence. He's just not like that (not saying that I am  either).

We were good 

Chris


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I met my DH on a bus on a Saturday night out!!!!!!!!!!  I said hi to him and thought he's a bit of alright.....then I saw him in a club later and after a few wines approached him and that was that!!!!!!!!!!!  we got engaged the following year and have been together 8 years now; married for nearly 5 years!!!!!!!!!  

he's deffo my soul mate  

whenever we see the number 94 bus we say ' awwww there goes the love bus'  how sad is that?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

the love bus is v sweet.


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I met my wonderful hubby in a doctors waiting room....we only spoke a few words then, but a few months later a mutual friend introduced us...that was nearly four years ago now....little did we know how much time we would spend together in doctors waiting rooms once we got together


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

MRShope2007 said:


> little did we know how much time we would spend together in doctors waiting rooms once we got together


   We are the same with labs and scientific instruments!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I met my DH in a nightclub, but I was going out with his friend. We stayed friends for years and only when we got together when we were 23 did we realised we'd both really liked eachother since the first time we met. Ah bless him!    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

This is a great thread
I met dh when i was just 17 he was 19 we met in a club he came up to me at the bar and said "u got lovley legs"      he looked scrummy all dressed up but then he found out i smoked and went off me (i stopped 6 months later)    so i agreed to go out with  his mate who was really nice but not Dh    anyway by the end of the night we were together    
apart from 7 weeks in the 1st year apart due to his witch of a mother we have been together ever since on May 12th this year we will have been together 18 years married for 15 this sept. We brought our wedding forward by 8 months and everyone was asking when is it due     yeah right if only. I love my dh so very much we are such a close couple best friends  great lovers still    and when we apart we feel lost.

lol
Lou xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Aww what a great thread.

Am I the only one not to have met DH down the pub, in a nightclub or on the net    

I met my DH in the Salvation Army hostel in Dar Es Salaam, August 1996 ( go on I dare someone to beat that one  ). We were both mid 20s, young professionals giving it all up for 2 years to do VSO in Africa. By the end of the first week of cultural and language training I was totally hooked. I spoke to my parents on the phone at the end of week 2 (having written 1 letter home that they had received) and the first thing my Mum asked was how's DH. She could tell from 1 letter that I was in love    

We were bestest mates for 18 months, writing every week and meeting up when we could (lived and worked at opposite ends of the country). Went on holiday together with other mates for Christmas 97 and at Victoria Falls, with the aid of a 3l box of South African red, we finally admitted to each other we had more than just friendly intentions towards one another  

By the Easter we'd decided we were moving in together when we got back to the UK (this was on the basis of having spent a total of 10 days in each others company since getting together!). Been inseparable ever since.

Maz


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Myself and Tony met at primary school aged five 

were friends (only) until my parents 25th wedding anniversary 11 years ago and we have been together since - married for 9 years this year (he might reach 10 if he behaves  ).

He proposed to me at Romford market  (for any of you that dont know it your not missing much  )

Mel
x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I am a dental nurse, and Paul was the patient 
My mate thought I would get on with him, and booked him in with us to have his dental work done, he needed 8 fillings and 4 crowns !! so he was in alot   .

His last appointment was when I was away on hols with my ex (git), so he cancelled it and waited until I got back, he said he wanted to see how the holiday had gone, when I told him it was awful, he seemed so pleased , anyway I ended up kicking my ex out and my mate asked me to go dog racing one evening, and told me she had invited one of her boyfriends mates , we won loads that night, and said we would go again the following week, unfortunately my mate had a car crash, so we didn't go, but ended up at their flat, at the end of the night we went to our cars together, and knew there was something there  , Paul asked me to go out on the Fri (this was Weds), and after that we didn't stop seeing each other, we moved in with each other in 6 weeks and have now been married 9 years in July.

Oh and the first words I said to him was "Mr Coombe would you like to come upstairs with me please"    

Paul proposed to me on one knee on a little bridge on a romantic walk in North Devon, we had gone away for my 30th, he had all of it set up, I didn't have a clue  , bless him x x

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Jo said:


> Oh and the first words I said to him was "Mr Coombe would you like to come upstairs with me please"
> 
> Love Jo
> x x x


Hussy


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Mel I was checking out the size of his feet at my mates flat   , you know what they say, Big feet, big ****


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

big shoes


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi All,

Me and DP met at a friends birthday party 11 years ago, we did not start going out until about a month after.  He asked me out at a ploughing match in the middle of a field, (how romantic!!!)  He then proposed to me about 2 years later, whilst we were at Alton Towers.  We were on a ride called the Thunderloop (it is not there now) whilst we were upside down mid flight he proposed-aah!!! 

We still have not got married as we are happy as we are.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmm..where do I start with my story  

My ex husband was a horrible pig who mentally abused me for 10 yrs. I was at my lowest ebb, felt worthless and useless. He was in the navy at the time

We got the internet in and discovered the joy of chatrooms   I found one particular military one. I was going into this chatroom for a few months and this bloke came in.

His nickname was...REDCAP! He said hello..I said hello and he said he was from the UK I said to him what team do you support? he said Man Utd I said pah! I support Liverpool and we were bantering with each other for a couple of weeks. Then one day something just hit me...I was falling for this man AND I was still married.

Anyway to cut a long story short we first spoke online in the february 2003 I met him March 12th I was smitten. He was staying in a hotel not far away from I was living so I was sneaking out to see him while my ex was at work. One day my ex came home in a bad mood and began the abuse and I almost commit suicide as I'd had enough  

When I logged in that night Leigh was online and I told him everything that had happened..how I wanted to end it all..he said thats enough I'm coming to get you.

The same night my ex found out about us as he'd been snooping on the computer. He asked if I was seeing someone else and I said yes and he's coming to get me away from YOU! 

My ex knew he couldn't win this one, Leigh came and got me and Grant and we left.

I left my ex on the 22nd April the same year..and we're still together 4 yrs on and so so happy  

Leigh is my hero..literally. Without him rescuing me I'd have been dead now.

Vicki x


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

I met DH on a dating website, but he lived in London (moved there from Norway) and I had a strict rule about only talking to local lads because I wanted a real life relationship, not a cyber one.  In any case his profile said he knew it was shallow, but he just wasn't into big girls and I'm definately one of them!

Anyway we were mates him telling me about his dates, me telling him about mine.  I was having a really nice time, being single again after 17 years.  

DH was travelling into Europe and was leaving by ferry from here.  We were going to meet up as mates, but had to cancel.  We met a couple of weeks later and that was that, mates no longer!!



He eventually moved up here, becuase London is just too scary for a Northern Girl, and married the biggest girl he had ever dated!!  I still tease him about that profile.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

These stories are fab!

Vicki ((hug))

Jo - Hussy!

Mel


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

I agree Dizzy I love reading these stories

Martine xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

mines kinda boring 

i met dh when my (now ex) bf took me to hinckley for a night out with his mates for new years eve 1998, my bf wondered off and i was lost so dh looked after me 
we became mates and he used to take me banger racing and out for meals (all the things bf didnt do!) but mostly he loved spending time with brandon, they grew so close and i think thats what made me fall in love with him. he always made it clear that he had feelings for me.
then in november 99 i told him i had fallen for him and i ditched my ex(he didnt live with me or anything) and dh moved in within a week, we got married in the march of 2000 4 months later lol
we have just had our 7th wedding anniversary

in fact the photo us the night we got together was in the valentine photo comp 

hugs, maz xxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Im loving this thread!! Makes me feel kinda 'normal'!!!     

I, like a few others, met Stu in a chatroom. I was very low at the time and didnt have the energy or inclination to go out so I took refuge in my puter. I joined a chat site for a laugh. I used to go online and wind up all the people online who were quite blatantly looking for 'love'. (I was very cynical at the time!! Had recently had a very bad breakup following my ex trying to beat me up.)

Anyway, one night, a bloke came online and he started joining in wiv me winding people up. We were having a great time!! We then started to meet up online most nights and eventually, we stopped winding people up as we were more interested in chatting to each other. Anyway, to cut a long story short, we eventually swopped moby numbers and txted each other instead. 

One Saturday night, I was in work on a night shift when his name came up on my phone! I had never spoken to him at this point!! He was drunk and so I told him I would speak to him another night. I phoned him the next morning at 8am when I finished work!!

We spent a few weeks just talking on the phone until he asked me one day when were we gona meet? So, we met up a few days later in Chester. We had a scream!! We got drunk, (the first drink he bought me was a pint of Stella!!) played pool and just talked all day.

We had our first kiss on Valentine's Day 2001, a few months after meeting. I had invited him out for a night out wiv a few of my mates and he brought his mate. Stu thought I was interested in his mate more than him until I put him straight wiv a good long snog!!    

We started seeing each other properly as a couple in March that year 'just to see how it goes.' Six years later, we're planning our wedding and hopefully our family. I love him soooo much!! I hate it when he's away from me with work etc and so I always travel down to where he's working etc to spend at least one night wiv him!!! Can't do it this time tho..... he's on his stag do!!!    

Mandy xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I met Dh at school when we were 11...I asked him out and he said no! 4 years later we were in the same science class and became best friends. Finally got together in 1993 at 17 and have been together ever since....engaged Millenium Eve at midnight outside the church we would later get married in at midnight surrounded by half the village, moved in together Aug 2000, married Oct 2001...

Love him more than anything.

K
xxxxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, I met my DH drunk at a work party. He lived with a workmate of mine (male...not in a relationship!).After DH had worked his way around the ladies in the room, he finally got to me! I had a bf at the time but as he'd not come to the party I kind of thought...wellllllll, why not.

We played table footie, had a boogie, he poured beer accidently (on purpose) over my boobs and offered to clean it off   (yes....I let him!) and we had a quick snog. Then he moved on to my mate   who was having none of it. Well...he asked for my no. and I didn't give it to him coz he was a sleezy spaniard and they only want 1 thing!!!

Anyway....9 months later we meet again...this time we follow pretty much the same story but see each other again. A month later I ask him if we are just friends or more, he says more (to his own surprise!!!) and 3 months down the line we move in together.....

Does that sound confusing? It does to me   And that was all done in pigeon English and Spanish!!!

Kay sss


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi 

I met my dh in amf bowl on a bliddate via a add in the local dating section of the newspaper in 2001 we maried in 2002 and have never looked back .

Jeanette


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

My friends mum told us to get to the pub quiz as there were some 'nice' boys at the table next to theres who kept sharing answers! One of those boys became my DH   Don't think it was me who was supposed to find love, but there you go...lol


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

DP and I met in a dodgy 80's club on a Friday night 11 years ago. His mate tried to chat up my mate and she was very rude to him   It then took DP until almost closing time to finally talk to me - I certainly wasn't going to approach him!! Our first year together was a bit on/off but we were always drawn back together   
Been pretty inseparable ever since and I'm still daft about him after all these years


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I can't believe I've missed this thread it's ace! 

Vicki - 

I met DH on an internet dating site too.  I'd lived on my own for about 3 years after splitting with a particularly abusive ex and I'd dated a few other pillocks along the way and thought I really need a different approach to find someone who will be suitable as my life-long partner!  So I joined and actually I was really lucky out of the 4 guys I met up with I've married 1 and am still good friends with 2 others so only lost touch with 1 who was quite weird and is probably still sat in the Tickled Trout Pub as I said I was going to the loo and never went back!    In my defence, I'm not a  but he made me feel quite uneasy! 

DH and I had our first date after chatting on t'interweb for about a month on 12 february 2003 and have never really spent more than a couple of days apart ever since.  Unfortunately I met him not long after his ex left him so he was a bit fragile and dumped me several times in the first year but he always came back!   Now he's finally grown up and after I met someone else and he realised what was slipping away from him he decided to stop being an "emotional f**k wit" as he put it and we've never looked back since, been married since 20 August 2005 and it's been ace! 

Axx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Dp and i met at work 3/4 years ago, we were both with partners at the time, as soon as i saw him i thought, ooo you would get it, he didnt like me much to start with, thought i was to loud, he still thinks that now     

Things happened and eventually we got together just over 2 years ago, he is my soulmate and my best friend and i wouldnt be with out him


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya, 

Thought i would add to this too ,

We met on a Ward in our local Hospital were we both worked. 
An old Lady had just thrown her false and the contents of a plastic cup including sterident all over me.
We had been called to an aggressive patient who i expected to be some mad person coming off drugs, it turned out to be a little old lady of 80 in here flanellet nighty armed with a wet floor sign and her cup of false teeth    , shouting ' oh Young man, Young man' just like the Harry Enfield character.
Debs came running over with some paper towels to dry myself off, we had a laugh together after the little episode. 
Then we met up a couple of times at some Hospital do's, we were both with someone at the time, but we both clicked and we both made a run for it and have never looked back.
We have had our moments but i wouldnt swap her for the World, 

Regards Jon


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

like maz mine does not involve nightclubs, pubs, or the internet  

i signed up for a years christian voluntary work......on the first day of our 6 weeks live in training i met dh and knew i would marry him - dh of course was clueless.....

we wrote letters for a year - with him in retford and me in birmingham. The day our contracts ended we started to date and 12 weeks later he proposed.  We married 12 months later when dh was 19 and i was 23 

cannot imagine life without him


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awww Ritzi - That's a nice one! 

Like you though I knew from our first date that he was the one for me and I'm fairly cynical so not easily impressed!   Yet I left that date knowing we'd be together and even in that first year when he kept dumping me I knew that sooner or later we would be together for keeps! 

Axx


----------

